# Sugarcane Juice



## Alvin D Anderson (Nov 24, 2019)

Can anyone tell me what my end product will be if i make a 1 gallon batch of sugarcane juice with yeast, and an airlock. And of course I would ensure everything is cleaned, sanitized, etc. Will it produce anything?


----------



## Johnd (Nov 25, 2019)

Alvin D Anderson said:


> Can anyone tell me what my end product will be if i make a 1 gallon batch of sugarcane juice with yeast, and an airlock. And of course I would ensure everything is cleaned, sanitized, etc. Will it produce anything?



it will produce alcohol, the quantity of alcohol will depend upon how much sugar is present when you start. Likely, you’ll taste nothing but alcohol, and it won’t be tasty at all.


----------



## Alvin D Anderson (Nov 25, 2019)

Thank you for responding and answering. I appreciate it.


----------



## Arne (Nov 25, 2019)

It should be good for topping off other wines. Will keep the alcohol level up and should not affect the flavor. Arne.


----------



## mainshipfred (Nov 25, 2019)

Might make a good mixer for Coke, LOL!


----------



## 1d10t (Nov 25, 2019)

I'm seeing anything from 12-16% sugar to 73 grams per 100 gram serving. Depending on the actual sugar content you might get something wine like. I just don't know how much the other 'stuff' in it would impact the overall flavor profile.


----------



## franc1969 (Nov 28, 2019)

I would think this is more applicable as a distilling base than as a wine. Unless you use it as a base for fruit or other flavored country wines.
When I have tasted sugar cane juice, there was no real flavor, other than a generalized 'fuller than sugar water' taste.


----------

